# Another option



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I am not too familiar with ASH so I'm not going to make much of a critique. I think this guy would be a better choice though. He fits into what you want to do, is more affordable, and just sounds like an overall better match.


----------



## emoemu13 (Mar 26, 2009)

He's very beautiful, but like Dove I don't know enough about the breed to be seriously critiqueing him. He does look like a good buy though! Good luck


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

There aren't any majore conformational differences in the ASH. They are built to be almost a lighter version of a QH. They have a lot of Arab and TB blood. Mostly it's just general conformation traits.

I do think he is a better match. The only issue would be getting him gelded. I'm not exactly sure how expensive it is, but I think around the 700/800 dollar mark. Is it very traumatic for a horse this age? Does it require a lot fo special care, ie. stabling? (we don't have stables. We do have sheep yards.)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

How studdy will he be seeing as he will be gelded fairly late? It diesn't bother me too much, my last horse acted very studdy, but just curious.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

There usually aren't any complications with a late gelding and two isn't even all that old. I like this little boy a lot more than the filly you were looking at and it seems as though he is a much better match for the direction you are going in. He looks very well put together for a two year old and I don't really see anything that flies out of me, although it is hard to tell from that one photo.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He is super cute.
Adorable face, great throatlach, nice neck, nice shoulder, nice wither, shorthish, athletic back, the wither comes back nice and centered. Hip is a little sharp and pointy, but no biggie. Nice clean legs, but from this angle the front pastern angles don't match the hind... I would see if that's a common thing, but pastern angles can be influenced by a trim. Nice clean front legs. 

Okay, I might have given you an incorrect critique because I think he is adorable and I personally would want to ship him over to Canada


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Woo! Yay! I'm very happy that you guys all like him :]

Ha ha thats okay JDI, I think he's adorable too! I'll forgive you!

I do agree about his hip/rump being a bit angular, but I think maybe that will fill out once he starts some work, hill work and such. Though I could be wrong.

I just called the people, but it's the middle fo the day and got the answering machine. I'll try again tonight and hopefully get some more photo's!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I called our vet, and got a quote for gelding a 2yo colt. Approximately $390, not including travel, which is fine as we can float him there. So not too expensive. That was one of my worries.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, he has much better confo than the filly and will probably fit your plans better. He is definitely cute and the only thing I noticed that no one else has mentioned is that it looks like there are some bumps on the front of his chest. It may just be the pic but it almost looks like hives??? LOL. I could be completely off though.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

ha ha I hadn't noticed that! It looks really odd, hey? I wonder if it is something in the background...

Something like that thought I could suss out if I choose to go look at him, or even if they send me more photos. He is in a coastal area so it could be a number of bugs, etc. that we don't have where I live...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

He is cute but I like the filly better  but best of luck and i hope you get the perfect one


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know nothing about ASH  , but he's very cute. Looks like will be a looker in couple years.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He sold! Gah... I'm so mad right now!!!!

Good deals go so quick :[


----------

